# Websites with info on US properties



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I told Ssimps a while back I would send you all the websites for starting a search for US properties for those of you who are interested. 

If I were looking for a property in the US this is where I would go. 

Things you need to know about the US.

Every state has different laws and you need to do research to find out what the tenancy laws are like before you buy. 

Properties are not sold the way they are here. When banks foreclose here they must list the property on the MLS in the US they do not. They auction them off, sell them for back taxes from an ad in the paper, use websites and more. 

You will need at least 50% down or more to get a mortgage. 

http://www.homesales.gov/homesales/mainAction.do

http://www.homepath.com/

http://www.realtytrac.com/

http://www.hud.gov/offices/hsg/mfh/pd/mfplist.cfm

http://www.treas.gov/auctions/irs/cat_Real7.htm

http://www.bid4assets.com/marketing/absolutehomes/

So knock yourself out bid4assets is a website auctions some properties have no reserve.


----------

